# Blue Bismark photos



## Bearfan (Dec 17, 2007)

Here's some shots I took today.


----------



## KHR1878 (Apr 6, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome photos... 8) :dancing:


----------



## Bearfan (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Those are great pics . I love pic number 6. That is a fantastic example of how nice a juvie front can look.

We should have a monthly frontosa pic contest,just for fun. post it with a poll at the end and couple days to vote. Submit pics like these in it.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

beautiful fronts :thumb:


----------



## Bearfan (Dec 17, 2007)

cichlidgirl1 said:


> Those are great pics . I love pic number 6. That is a fantastic example of how nice a juvie front can look.
> 
> We should have a monthly frontosa pic contest,just for fun. post it with a poll at the end and couple days to vote. Submit pics like these in it.


That small female has already held for me!! She swallowed, but held for a couple of days.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nice pics BF - beautiful cyphos :thumb:


----------



## F.POLAT (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice Frontozas. Thanks.


----------



## jlspitler (Apr 27, 2008)

bearfan nice fronts. i am located in waukegen. i need more fronts. i have been looking at local pet stores and it seems no one seems to carry them you know anywere i can get them in teh chicagoland area without having them shipped in. i only want maybe 3-4 more.


----------



## Bearfan (Dec 17, 2007)

What king do you want? I know a guy near me who breeds kigoma. I'm sure there are others too. I'll have Bismarks soon.


----------

